
Bug reveals 'deleted' Snapchat videos - iProject
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20857300
======
_cbdev
Going through the filesystem and finding supposedly 'deleted' images and
videos is in no way 'reverse engineering', as claimed by Mr. Spiegel (although
Apple most likely would like you to believe that), it's just a normal
Possibility one must account for when creating an App such as Snapchat/Poke.

"[...] those who enjoyed the service the most would not go to such lengths to
view videos." - Maybe not the intended users, but with a Smartphone connected
to a Malware-Infected PC, possibilities for spreading of those "supposedly
deleted" pictures open up.

